# Langman Embryology



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

Want solution ov problems for assignment in Chp 2 ov langmans embryology


----------



## Medicine Buddy (Jun 23, 2014)

same does anyone have them? if so please share


----------



## sam gul (Jul 2, 2014)

u can get help from liaque Hussein of embryology


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

arent the solutions given at the end of langmann?


----------

